

Your First MacRuby App in 4 Steps - EricR23
http://icy.io/ruby/macruby/first-app-in-1-2-3-4/

======
ddagradi
There's a lot of useful guides for submitting to the App Store now too, with
an official one hopefully coming soon:

[http://www.brontesaurus.com/2011/04/signing-
xcode-4-projects...](http://www.brontesaurus.com/2011/04/signing-
xcode-4-projects-for-mac-app.html)

[http://redwoodapp.posterous.com/macruby-and-
xcode-4-build-a-...](http://redwoodapp.posterous.com/macruby-and-
xcode-4-build-a-self-contained-ma)

------
pnathan
So what's up with all the drag 'n' drop stuff in XCode, anyway?

I've really found it to get in the way of coding and to provide a lot of
magic; because of it I've really struggled doing XCode work.

~~~
jinushaun
You mean the connections? Yeah, that was the most difficult thing to wrap my
head around when I first started learning iOS programming.

Apple's frameworks are strongly MVC out of the box, but unlike some other
frameworks, it doesn't automatically "wire up" the view and the view
controller for you automatically. In the MS world, you double click on a
button and an OnClick handler is created for you in the code behind class.
Views and their view controller classes are strongly coupled. In the Apple
world, views and controllers are very separate things. There's a huge wall
between them and it's up to the controller to inform the view of its
properties and actions. This is different from other frameworks where it goes
in the other direction: the controller loads a view and queries the view for
its elements (e.g, Android).

So in your NIB/XIB file, once you've assigned a view controller class for your
view, you have to manually associate elements in the view to the appropriate
properties and actions in the controller. That's what the connections are. No
magic. Just very loose coupling and I think the "connect the dots" UI helps to
illustrate that.

